# Quiz: Can You Guess These Famous Movie Dogs?



## Petguide.com

​


> A famous director once said he never worked with kids or dogs. We take issue on leaving dogs out of our favorite films! DDogs have starred in some of the most iconic movies in the film industry. Can you name the main canine characters in these top 10 famous dog movies? Test your canine celeb knowledge, and take our famous movie dog quiz!


Take the Quiz: Can You Guess These Famous Movie Dogs? at PetGuide.com.


----------

